
 43 Dodgy Statements on Computer Art  - olefoo
http://www.mail-archive.com/netbehaviour@netbehaviour.org/msg11371.html
======
_delirium
Thought-provoking, but I think overall I agree more with the response from
Alan Sondheim: [http://www.mail-
archive.com/netbehaviour@netbehaviour.org/ms...](http://www.mail-
archive.com/netbehaviour@netbehaviour.org/msg11373.html)

